# Ringer not working



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a stock vzw sgs3 that will not ring no matter what setting I have it set on and no matter what ringtone I have chosen. It vibrates one time and that is it.

Any ideas? Anyone else has issues straight out of the box?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

First things first, did you try the volume rocker to increase the volume that way? Also, did you go to the sound settings to check there?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep. Everything shows the sounds are maxed out. Sounds work for all other applications and notifications just not when receiving a call, but it shows to be at 100%.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

kilby24 said:


> Yep. Everything shows the sounds are maxed out. Sounds work for all other applications and notifications just not when receiving a call, but it shows to be at 100%.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Hmmm interesting, maybe you should try a factory reset of your phone. I know you're stock unrooted but try the factory reset in the settings.

Edit: Have you tried 3rd party ringtones? Like Zedge? Try selecting a different ringtone and see if that works.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Hmmm interesting, maybe you should try a factory reset of your phone. I know you're stock unrooted but try the factory reset in the settings.
> 
> Edit: Have you tried 3rd party ringtones? Like Zedge? Try selecting a different ringtone and see if that works.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Tried factory ringtones and zedge. You can select it and set the ringtone and set the volume up all the way but when called it makes one short vibration and then nothing. It's like it's on mute or silent but all settings are set to max

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

Contacted samsung as well, only advice - use factory reset. I removed zedge app, and redownloaded and everything else I could think of , but I did the factory reset and it worked, must have been some glitch.


----------

